# Yay!! Dr. Mangums book arrived!!



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Woo! Woo! My TBH book by Wyatt Mangum arrived today!
That's a big book for me. Glad it has lots of pictures.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad for you, and anxious to read your opinion of it.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Who has it for sale?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

He has his own website for it. http://www.tbhsbywam.com/


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> He has his own website for it. http://www.tbhsbywam.com/


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> Glad for you, and anxious to read your opinion of it.


It'll be a little while. Gonna take it to work with me to read during breaks.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoosier,

I got one last month too and I think its well beyond anything else out there for TBH beekeepers. It's organized very much like his presentations. Our local club has been lucky enough to get him to come speak and I really like how practical (and logical) his approach is. The book is dense with facts, pictures, experience, and many anecdotes. I highly recommend it.

Stuart


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, Stuart, I'll check it out.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

It is very complete and if he experienced it he mentions it in the book. For me the best part is the photos. The only bad part is the cost. It is self published so that increases the cost dramatically. I'm sure that if it were published but a traditional publisher they would have cut out 75 percent of the photos and a lot of the text. 

I also have Les Crowder's book, "Top-Bar Beekeeping: Organic Practices for Honeybee Health" and I like it a lot. It is a quicker read, but it is a good book as well. It seems that we went from very few books, to three this year (The Thinking Beekeeper: A Guide to Natural Beekeeping in Top Bar Hives is supposed to come out in November).


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I just ordered the book also. I don't have any TBH's, but I have been investigating them as an option for next Summer. Thanks for the Link to the book!


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I received the book yesterday and I agree that it is very detailed and lots of good info! I don't have any TBH's yet, but I think I will try a couple next Spring.


----------

